# Another Korean War movie…



## BlackSheep (Dec 22, 2022)

Hey all,
I ran across a clip from a movie called The Battle for Lake Changjin. It is a Chinese movie depicting their participation in the Korean War from their view, I would assume, but this 12
Minute clip depicting the period immediately following the Inchon Landings comes across as almost pro-American, so yes it leaves me scratching my head, lol. My main reason for posting is because they did a good job depicting A-1s, Corsairs, and A-26s and other equipment actually used by Americans, even if McArthur’s does have a definite “Asian-quality” to him, lol…

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Dec 23, 2022)

BlackSheep said:


> Hey all,
> I ran across a clip from a movie called The Battle for Lake Changjin. It is a Chinese movie depicting their participation in the Korean War from their view, I would assume, but this 12
> Minute clip depicting the period immediately following the Inchon Landings comes across as almost pro-American, so yes it leaves me scratching my head, lol. My main reason for posting is because they did a good job depicting A-1s, Corsairs, and A-26s and other equipment actually used by Americans, even if McArthur’s does have a definite “Asian-quality” to him, lol…



They neatly sidestep the fact that it was their ally, North Korea that attacked South Korea and started the conflict. 
BTW, the Chinese refer to the Chosin Reservoir as the Changiin Reservoir or Lake Changiin. Different maps, different names. 

Here is the real MacArthur:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## BlackSheep (Dec 24, 2022)

manta22 said:


> They neatly sidestep the fact that it was their ally, North Korea that attacked South Korea and started the conflict.
> BTW, the Chinese refer to the Chosin Reservoir as the Changiin Reservoir or Lake Changiin. Different maps, different names.
> 
> Here is the real MacArthur:


They sure like to pack a lot onto the screen, don’t they? Look at all those ships and the attacking Corsairs look like you could walk from wing to wing, not to mention, the precision bombing, no hut or oz-cart can escape. 😂

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

